# The Most Insane and Crazy "Carmen" Story Ever



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Regardless of your personal feelings about bullfighting, you will find it impossible to read this true story without laughing out loud...several times.
The true story of a production of _Carmen_ in Mexico City staged with a real bullfight during Act III, told from the viewpoint of an orchestra musician.
Part I - the setup.
PartII - the delivery.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Regardless of your personal feelings about bullfighting, you will find it impossible to read this true story without laughing out loud...several times.
> The true story of a production of _Carmen_ in Mexico City staged with a real bullfight during Act III, told from the viewpoint of an orchestra musician.
> Part I - the setup.
> PartII - the delivery.


The common man rising above diversity?? I think the writer meant adversity. :lol:


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

is this a true story? it seems too outrageous to be true.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Bruce Hembd has no reason to fabricate this, although the story is humorously embellished. It's his blog and contains his contact info. Why don't you ask him?

I'm glad you think it's outrageous







but I hope the most outrageous part besides the carnage was that the musicians weren't paid.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Well if it is true, and judging by how scrupless some people are in the world, then it makes me question if 'Hans' might have been paid off... to cause a ruckus, to do something so drastic as to give the producers an excuse to pack up, that way they could save millions by not paying their salaries. Most millionaires do not get rich by playing fair ya know. However the trick is to play their cards right so they always can save face. Back in South America when they get questioned about "You mean you didn't pay musicians' salaries for 5 weeks!!!!????" They can pay off an accountant to cook the books and counter with the story "Hey because of the antics of that crazy orchestra we lost money on that ordeal why should we cover their expenses" yada yada yada... 

Sorry to say I'm a cynic, and although I give the benefit of the doubt, I always have to at least question the worst.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Your point is valid. Packing the largest bullring in all Mexico with 15,000 spectators does not guarantee making money! I wonder if others beside the orchestra got stiffed (besides the bull). As member superhorn recently pointed out in his blog,


> Opera is an expensive art form, by far the most costly (to produce). In addition to the singers, you need to have the following kind of people to put on first-rate opera: an orchestra, chorus, conductors, rehearsal pianists and musical assistants, coaches for the singers, stagehands, technicians of all kinds for lighting, etc, the people who make and adjust the costumes, wigmakers, and many other people with highly specialized jobs.


This production also had to pay the nightly bullfight production costs.


----------

